# Low tech mini moss tree scape



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Glued together a moss tree; growing it slowly in a dirted nano tank;



















The gluing process:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaCW9UIMNwg


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## unicmob (Jan 30, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## anfield (Dec 1, 2013)

Really nice. Then again all your tanks are. Just posted a question in substrate forum and would appreciate your input on using dirt in a nano tank with high light. It's a finnex 12 inch cube with a finnex planted plus light. No CO2. Planning to use a combo of laterite, Mr aqua soil and eco complete with a small layer of dirt at bottom. Am I asking for algae with the high light? I tend to move stuff around so I don't want to go all dirt


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

anfield said:


> really nice. Then again all your tanks are.


+1!


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

anfield said:


> Really nice. Then again all your tanks are. Just posted a question in substrate forum and would appreciate your input on using dirt in a nano tank with high light. It's a finnex 12 inch cube with a finnex planted plus light. No CO2. Planning to use a combo of laterite, Mr aqua soil and eco complete with a small layer of dirt at bottom. Am I asking for algae with the high light? I tend to move stuff around so I don't want to go all dirt


Thanks guys!

Make sure the light is adjustable; if you uproot now and then, use a dirt that is less clay heavy. Also test to see how much ammonia spikes when you submerge the soil; if its too high, algae issues might be difficult to resolve. You can run the filter and substrate for a couple of weeks first (without light) to stabilize the tank if you have the time. Other than that, plant heavily at the start and good luck~


----------



## anfield (Dec 1, 2013)

Any particular brand of soil you recommend. I might have to purchase it online as the only thing I could find in store right now is miracle gro


----------



## taitertot (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the video I've wanted to try gluing but was worried cause i haven't seen it done. How long does it take to dry usually and how soon can you put it in a tank with fish and inverts?


----------



## anfield (Dec 1, 2013)

Just watched the video. Great idea to use the sponges. Might just try it myself


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

taitertot said:


> Thanks for the video I've wanted to try gluing but was worried cause i haven't seen it done. How long does it take to dry usually and how soon can you put it in a tank with fish and inverts?


Usually within a couple of hours; I put a damp cloth over the tree like when baking bread to prevent it from drying out

Bump:


anfield said:


> Any particular brand of soil you recommend. I might have to purchase it online as the only thing I could find in store right now is miracle gro


I'm not in the US, so our products will be entirely different Hmm I see good results with the miracle grow stuff in other people's tanks though


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

anfield said:


> Any particular brand of soil you recommend. I might have to purchase it online as the only thing I could find in store right now is miracle gro


MGOPS (miracle gro organic potting soil) is one of the most popular choices for soil-based tanks, here.

OP, I love your mini tank. That's a great video of the moss tree process, too! I wish bonsai trees were more widely available (and affordable!) here.


----------



## taitertot (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, when I have time next week I'm gonna try it with a rock


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting the video. I have a small branch that I've been trying to get shape into a tree without success. Now I know how!​


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome job!


----------



## AdamS (Jan 13, 2015)

Is this tank heated?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

He lives in SE Asia, so my guess is that unless the room is crazy air conditioned there's no heater.

Bump:


AdamS said:


> Is this tank heated?


----------



## bugsy (Oct 12, 2008)

Very beautiful, may I ask what kind of glue do you use?


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

bugsy said:


> Very beautiful, may I ask what kind of glue do you use?


He explains in the video. He uses gel superglue. Seachem sells it for aquarium use, but it's the same as regular gel superglue, just more expensive. 

It's safe to use; reef keepers use to glue their corals and rocks.


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

I have that same vase and filter and I have never been happy with the way I scape it despite multiple rescaping sessions. I am seriously salivating over this, and wonder if I can pull it off.


----------



## bugsy (Oct 12, 2008)

good to know it can be used in freshwater tanks as well. I use the gel super glue on my corals in the saltwater tank.


----------

